# bright light, limited budget



## sloxam (24 Aug 2007)

i need a bright light for off road riding, but am limited to £100-125 budget.
any recommendations? don't mind importing if there are any options abroad


----------



## Tim Bennet. (24 Aug 2007)

You must compare everything you consider to the Lumicycle system.

www.lumicycle.com

They are by far the most reliable and long lasting sytem I have seen. Not as flash as some, but good, well made stuff which can be serviced, added to and supported by a manufacturer here in the UK.

For £125 you can get a NiMH battery, a single Halogen lamp and a basic charger. 

The 'basic charger' only means you have to remember when to take it 'off charge'. I have the smart charger because I am not, and don't want to cook my power pack. 

As long as a second lamp can be added to the single light system, I think you can't beat it for the money. Even the best of everything only pushes the price to £169 for the halogen system.

If any other system includes NiCad or even Lead Acid batteries, you really are compromising things. We found a set of lumicycles were one of the greatest extensions to our cycling. Not only is off roading at night fantastic, but they are great for use training on roads at night as well. Both our sets are over five years old with only new bulbs being necessary (Cheap in DIY stores).

Many riders in our night riding mtb group tried the cheaper options, but all have ended up buying Lumicycles.


----------



## Steve Austin (25 Aug 2007)

I got a Cateye Doubleshot from Evans for £99, RRP is 170. Plenty bright enough for night riding. can bar or helmet mount. 5 hour runtime.

Used it at SITS and it worked fine for me (never rode into any bushes or trees  )


----------



## ratty2k (26 Aug 2007)

http://www.ayup.com.au/

There's a guy over at UK-MTB just ordered some of these. They look pretty impressive from what I've seen.


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Aug 2007)

I've never seen that make before, it'll be interesting to get some more reports from users to hear what they think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thejonesy (26 Aug 2007)

I've had a set of Smart lights for quite a few years now and never had any problems with them. The set I've got has got an old fashioned lead-acid battery which is quite heavy, but you can get a Nimh powered one for about 80 quid;

http://activesportskit.co.uk/produc...d=842&osCsid=4da2e804ab55bbcd7b37ede2bb114953


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Aug 2007)

or take a gander here  plus take 10% of those prices. Picked up a Cateye EL700, for under a £100, this was going for £350 last year, plenty bright enough.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (28 Aug 2007)

IMHO, nothing beats Lumicycle and in the longer term it is worth shelling out the extra cash for one of their longer-lasting batteries and a couple of different lights. I run one of their 15 LED lights with a 12W Mid (between a spot and a flood) up front, and that's perfectly good for night-riding. With this setup I can get 6 hours out of the (long life) battery before needing to recharge. The great thing about Lumicycle is that they are so simple that you can switch around different bulbs really easily...


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (28 Aug 2007)

Rooster on Bike Radar makes them to your spec for about £40 and a battery pack from his mate is about £100. I've got one and it's very good.


----------



## alfablue (30 Aug 2007)

ratty2k said:


> http://www.ayup.com.au/
> 
> There's a guy over at UK-MTB just ordered some of these. They look pretty impressive from what I've seen.


They look amazing!


----------



## sloxam (30 Aug 2007)

got a lupine passubilo xc for £140. bit over budget, but worth it i think


----------



## Steve Austin (30 Aug 2007)

that'll be worth it. Its like riding in daylight with one of them


----------



## xroads (1 Sep 2007)

This website has details for making your own lighting system:
http://www.hybridlights.co.uk


----------

